# 2007 Sentra Muffler



## MaineDad (Mar 1, 2010)

Guys,

My muffler needs to be replaced. I called the local Nissan dealer and they want $408 just for the muffler not including labor. Is there someplace I can buy one online cheaper. The local Midas did not have one to install, they said they would have to buy it from the dealer.

Thanks for the help,

Micah in Maine


----------



## cbevilac (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in the exact same position - 2007 Sentra SL, muffler somehow rusted out in 37k miles, and I'm being quoted ~ $410 for the part. Local mechanic gave me some story about how his parts guide for Sentras only goes up to 2006 so he'd have to order from the Nissan dealership.

I did some research and sure enough that is the price for the stock Nissan part, but there are also plenty of aftermarket mufflers too. The problem is, there are too many! Can anyone recommend a lower-priced, but quality muffler? The car is my girlfriend's and she isn't looking for a high-end performance muffler - just something that will work properly, have a long life, and not make a ton of noise.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Short trips to and from work don't help matters. At my last job, I lived about 1/2 mile from work, about 10 minutes total driving every day. I blew thru mufflers/exhaust systems about every 1 1/2 years or so, roughly about 12K miles, give or take. But then again, you didn't say how you drive the car on a daily basis, so I'm assuming (so much that eh?)...

And if that local mechanic's parts guide/book only goes up to 2006, better go somewhere else. That's pathetic for a halfway reputable mechanic.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Walker Quiet-flow muffler #54744. Available at Rockauto.com for $126+shipping.


----------



## cbevilac (Aug 3, 2011)

jdg said:


> Short trips to and from work don't help matters. At my last job, I lived about 1/2 mile from work, about 10 minutes total driving every day. I blew thru mufflers/exhaust systems about every 1 1/2 years or so, roughly about 12K miles, give or take. But then again, you didn't say how you drive the car on a daily basis, so I'm assuming (so much that eh?)...
> 
> And if that local mechanic's parts guide/book only goes up to 2006, better go somewhere else. That's pathetic for a halfway reputable mechanic.


Well he said only up to 2006 for Sentras because that's when they changed the model. Presumably he has past 2006 for most other car models, but I was still perplexed by that whole conversation.

And yes, she does unfortunately make a lot of short trips to and from work (about 2-3 miles, but in heavy traffic, so about 20 minutes each way). Even still, after 6 months (3K miles) seems a bit extreme.



smj999smj said:


> Walker Quiet-flow muffler #54744. Available at Rockauto.com for $126+shipping.


Thanks for the recommendation! I take it Walker is a good brand?

-----------

I found some guy selling a used stock Sentra 07 muffler (being sold because he switched to a performance part), but I figure that's just an unnecessary gamble since that could be most of the way through its lifespan as well, eh?


----------



## badsentra07 (Jan 21, 2012)

gotta watch the O2 sensor i installed a aftermarket muffler on mine and the O2 sensor wont heat up now and cant find away to bypass it to get the check engine light to go out


----------

